# How dominant are Friesian genes?



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

25% black
25% grulla
25% bay dun
25% bay

Assuming he is heterozygous for black... I would assume most 
would be with all the black to black breedings... But if not black is rven less likely, and red is on the table.... I think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

christabelle said:


> 25% black
> 25% grulla
> 25% bay dun
> 25% bay
> ...


Not all Frisians are homozygous black. There are red or "fox" Frisians. 

Without knowing if the stud was/is homozygous or heterozygous and without knowing the mare's agouti status since she is red... You could end up with about anything.

 16.67% - Grullo
16.67% - Black
16.67% - Bay Dun
16.67% - Bay
16.67% - Red Dun
16.67% - Chestnut


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

christabelle said:


> 25% black
> 25% grulla
> 25% bay dun
> 25% bay
> ...


 
Just curious, do you mean homozygous? Black to black breeding would mean a homozygous foal for black.. Just saying.

Though I'm going to agree with the other posting. We know nothing about the sire or dam so she could end up with pretty much anything.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ladybug, black to black breeding does not guarantee a black foal if both sire and dam are heterozygous (Ee) for black.

Homozygous (EE) bred to anything is going to guarantee that the foal will be black based.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup, my bad... Lol. I should read what I type eh? Interesting that some Fresians carry red though.. I would think they would all be homozygous. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Red (or "fox") Friesians aren't commonly seen because they are usually not able to be registered to preserve the breed characteristic of black horses and therefore not approved for breeding anything other than random grade horses. I would _love_ to have a fox Friesian.


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting, thanks everyone! I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I'm really not hoping for anything over any other, and it sounds like that's a good thing in this case. We'll find out within the next couple of weeks.

There's a chance that the sire's not even Friesian as the mare was bought at auction in foal. Her original owners said the sire was a yearling Friesian they thought was too young to do it, but who knows, really.

Can't wait!


----------

